# Are his cats legally mine?



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

After separating from a friend a month back I have realized that his cats are still in my name.

I got them spayed and just put them under my name. So the microchip/spay papers from the one cat are in my name (hes never brought this one to a vet for anything), and the other ones spay is in my name, but the vaccines are in his name at another vet. 

He treats his cats like crap. They are filled with worms and fleas. He claims they are losing weight because they are getting fit, they are actually losing weight from the worm infestation. 

Could I take his cats since the paper work is in my name?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Posession is usually proof of ownership (when it comes to animals). If you really want to contest it, I'm sure you could argue that they are your's because you've paid for everything. Also, if you could prove they are in poor health since he has taken them over, you have a stronger case.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I feel horrible for his cats. I have the vet documents to show the one cat was infested with worms, I dont for the other cat but she is to because his dog was. Thats not right, so if I allowed my friend to watch my dog for a week she could say they are her dogs and not mine? That doesnt make sense.

I know his city has a spay/neuter by law. I could have the city go out and enforce that for the dogs on the property that belong to him and his brother


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you just trying to get back at this guy? If you are really concerned and you are willing to take FULL responsibility for the animals then you probably have grounds to take to an attorney about legal pet ownership. If you aren't then they will probably get put down by the city. Same with the dogs. This means you have to get your dogs fixed too so there aren't any babies running around (I assume they still aren't fixed).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know about Canada, but here, no, they are legally his. You took it upon yourself to take care of them, which was nice, but unless you had in writing that he was giving them to you, they're still his cats. They're outside cats - you don't actually have physical possession of them - is that correct?

But it sounds like he doesn't care about them. Have you come right out and asked for them?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Are you just trying to get back at this guy? If you are really concerned and you are willing to take FULL responsibility for the animals then you probably have grounds to take to an attorney about legal pet ownership. If you aren't then they will probably get put down by the city. Same with the dogs. This means you have to get your dogs fixed too so there aren't any babies running around (I assume they still aren't fixed).


Umm, what made you believe my dogs arent fixed? I am not talking about his dogs I was just talking about having the city enforce the spay/neuter by law on his dogs. The dogs are in his and his brothers name so I dont care about them..well I do which is why I am wanting to call the city to enforce that by law. My dogs are fixed, tho I will never neuter another DOG again, doesnt mean I will let it breed. Riot is neutered and has been for...8 months about.



marie73 said:


> I don't know about Canada, but here, no, they are legally his. You took it upon yourself to take care of them, which was nice, but unless you had in writing that he was giving them to you, they're still his cats. They're outside cats - you don't actually have physical possession of them - is that correct?
> 
> But it sounds like he doesn't care about them. Have you come right out and asked for them?



No, I do not have physical possession of them, they are outside cats. The vet paper work is in MY name not his for just the cats. I always have worried about his cats/dogs. Always....his one up and died randomly earlier this year and I to this day think he killed it. But I have no proof.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

You have expressed your opinions of neutering dogs in the past so I assumed you didn't have your dog neutered, I think that's a pretty common logical jump to make. *Shrugs*
Also I don't think they can make him fix his dogs, I think they can fine him a few times and then take his dogs away, so I wouldn't call if you think he doesn't care about them, because he might not care if they get taken away and then those poor dogs could get put down. 

I'm gonna go with Marie, have you asked him for the cats?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds to me like this is more about sour grapes and passive aggressive anger than concern for the animals. Just imo.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

If you are really NOT trying to get back at him, call animal control. They will look into the case and assess the situation. You can always tell them if the cats are removed, you are willing to adopt them after they deworm them, but that's about it. You will have to follow up to make sure you get possession of them. After that, stop minding this guy's business.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

The by law for his city states any dog must be spayed or neutered before 1 year of age unless the dog is being worked, had a medical condition where it cannot be fixed or is being shown. So they will tell him he has to get his dog neutered and his brother will have to get his 11 year female spayed...they are planning to breed them. So thats kinda why I want to call, an 11 year female could die delivering pups. 

I really would like the cats back, honestly, he beats his dog like physically. I have witnessed this before and he stopped while I was friends with him in fear I would report him. Now, he is probably back. His dog has damage done to the nerves in his back leg because he threw him into an electric cattle fence when he tried to eat his breeding rats. 

My dogs being spay/neuter status has nothing to do with the situation because I dont want the dogs, just the cats. Tho, they are fixed.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

squeekers said:


> *So they will tell him he has to get his dog neutered* and his brother will have to get his 11 year female spayed...they are planning to breed them. So thats kinda why I want to call, an 11 year female could die delivering pups.
> 
> *he beats his dog like physically.*


If you are really concerned about these animals and he beats them then WHY would you call about them not being fixed but you don't call about them being beaten?!?!?! Why are you so concerned about the cats but not a dog who is being harmed?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Let the guy and his animals go already. Move on with your life.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> If you are really concerned about these animals and he beats them then WHY would you call about them not being fixed but you don't call about them being beaten?!?!?! Why are you so concerned about the cats but not a dog who is being harmed?


Because the spca told me unless I have video evidence or they witness it themselves they cant do anything. Marks on the dog can come from anything and they cannot prove it came from a beating. Which is why I wanted to call about them not having their animals fixed. I would mention the beatings, so im hoping this guy realizes that he is under their radar now and stops it. For 2 years I tried to get this dog on tape beating his dogs but was never in a position to.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow. All this time, _this_ is the man you've wanted to be with. And he was your fwb.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

No offense but if all this time you were fwb with a guy you knew beat his pets and NOW that he's dumped you your wanting to report him .... you have bigger worries than his animals. 

Start working on you and forget about him and his life.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

What bigger worries? While we were together I was able to minimize how often his animals were being whacked. I havent touched his animals, I treated them like my own. I guess im much more better not having him in my life. I dont know if I can turn an eye knowing he is probably back to beating his animals and not say anything


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

squeekers said:


> what bigger worries? *while we were together i was able to minimize how often his animals were being whacked*.


this.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Im confused on how that is my bigger worry. Yes I admit I should of left the second I saw this, but I thought I could help which obviously I couldnt


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think what people are trying to tell you is that your choice in men and your self-esteem are bigger worries than getting back at an ex fwb.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I think what people are trying to tell you is that your choice in men and your self-esteem are bigger worries than getting back at an ex fwb.


Exactly.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Why does my self esteem matter? I have none I know that, will probably never have any


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Because unless you spend some time working on you and fixing your own issues you're going to keep attracting and being with jerks like this guy.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I dont think I will ever be interested in attracting anyone else. Nobody loves my animals as much as me IMO, so unless I see some guy carrying all his pets in a flood instead of his belongings then I will probably live by myself lol. 

He still has some stuff of mine and owes me $20 for deworming his dog. I may have to resort to the "If you dont give me my stuff and money I will call the spca on you" He KNOWS he could get nailed for that by law so maybe thats enough motivation to give me all my stuff back


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

squeekers said:


> Why does my self esteem matter? I have none I know that, will probably never have any


*That *is exactly why it matters. You answered your own question here. 

Your behavior just seems less motivated out of concern for the animals and more wrapped up in trying to get back at this guy for hurting you. Like when you say you're going to use the threat of calling the SPCA on him to get your stuff back. I think you need to make up your mind about what you really want here. Do you want to help these animals or is this about what he did to you? If this is at all motivated by a desire for revenge, or still feeling hurt by what he did to you, you need to let it go and stop involving yourself in his life. 

As others have said, rather than continuing to spend to much time thinking about this guy who is clearly not worth your time, you should be focusing on *yourself.* Work on improving your own self-esteem rather than relying on revenge to feel better about what happened. You have a lot of really deluded ideas about what all men are supposedly like or how a relationship should be and these are things that cannot be changed until you work on you. The most crucial step to recovering from a bad relationship is to heal your own self-esteem.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> *That *is exactly why it matters. You answered your own question here.
> 
> Your behavior just seems less motivated out of concern for the animals and more wrapped up in trying to get back at this guy for hurting you. Like when you say you're going to use the threat of calling the SPCA on him to get your stuff back. I think you need to make up your mind about what you really want here. Do you want to help these animals or is this about what he did to you? If this is at all motivated by a desire for revenge, or still feeling hurt by what he did to you, you need to let it go and stop involving yourself in his life.
> 
> As others have said, rather than continuing to spend to much time thinking about this guy who is clearly not worth your time, you should be focusing on *yourself.* Work on improving your own self-esteem rather than relying on revenge to feel better about what happened. You have a lot of really deluded ideas about what all men are supposedly like or how a relationship should be and these are things that cannot be changed until you work on you. The most crucial step to recovering from a bad relationship is to heal your own self-esteem.


AMEN!!! Let it go...seriously. Let it go! Whatever stuff of yours he has unless it cannot be replaced (they are priceless family heirlooms), buy new stuff, and count your blessings that all you lost after the fact was $20 and a few trinkets. You could've lost a few teeth when he turned on you eventually, and the rest of your dignity as well. Cut your losses while you still can. Your self-esteem and you coming into your own is something priceless and that definitely needs work. So get to it...work on it!

In my own life, if someone jeopardizes my own well-being, whether emotionally or physically, they need to go!


----------

